# Poo question (but related to food!)



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

[That title made me wince a little while writing it, but I feel like discussing poo is something that we dog people just do :crazy: ]

We switched our puppies to 4Health Grain Free. They eat approximately the same amount of food as they did while eating Fromm Large Breed Puppy, but I think they poo at least 2x as much. 

I am thinking that it might be because they are absorbing less nutrients from the food - is that a thing for dogs the way it is for people? Google isn't much help. We switched both for Jasper's allergies (have since decided they are to chicken and not to grain) as well as to save money, but if the increase in poo is a result of a lower quality food I am willing to spend the money and switch to a better brand.

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that the more grain there is the larger the output volume tends to be. I however don't necessarily think that is bad in and of itself since I think that may help the dog empty its anal glands. Anybody who knows better than I do on this is welcome to correct me.

The best dog food in the world is no good for you if your dog is allergic to something in it.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The bigger question is, are your dogs thriving on their current dog food? If so, no worries. I will add that mine had loose, large stools on Fromm as a pup. I switched him to Orijen and his stools were much smaller and firmer, but then he turned out to be allergic to fish. He's now on Acana Duck and is doing fine.The other dogs are eating Honest Kitchen and have tiny stools, almost as small as when they are raw fed. Raw fed stools are the best; small and not stinky....unless you give too much organ meat then, look out!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

They do appear to be thriving, and i suppose that is what I should be thinking about. It does make sense that the more grain the more output, but since this is grain free I would have thought there'd be less output rather than more. Perhaps they are just not digesting the potato as well as they did the grain in Fromm. 

I've been doing more research, and might switch foods again, but might also stay since they seem to enjoy this brand.

Thank you both!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I wouldn't worry that they're not getting all the nutrition out of the food. Dogs are very efficient at getting everything out of what they eat.

People often think dogs eat other dogs poo for the extra nutrients. Scientists have analysed dog poo and there is no nutritional benefit to a dog eating it, just a filler. Bit like us eating celery lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I think that the more grain there is the larger the output volume tends to be. I however don't necessarily think that is bad in and of itself since I think that may help the dog empty its anal glands. Anybody who knows better than I do on this is welcome to correct me.
> 
> The best dog food in the world is no good for you if your dog is allergic to something in it.



Yes, I prefer that my dogs have the largest poops for their size possible (as long at is firm).
Timi was pooping little hamster sized rocks on the freeze dried raw, and was also scooting a bit. Now I had some veggies to every meal, and her poops are a nice size, and she never scoots anymore. I do believe that the anal glands need the bulk passing through to empty them properly!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with bulky poops being better...........I noticed when I fed more raw type food, poops were smaller, but butt scooting happened...........I've never had to empty Molly's anal glands and hope I will never have to! YUK!


----------

